# Wagon Shenanigans



## Airkewld38 (Oct 29, 2021)

Well I bought an 02 W8 Wagon. It has the tan interior and the car is blue. I wanted to swap it over to black interior, and found a donor wagon in a junk yard. I'm now learning that the parts in the rear cargo area are vastly different. So I guess now I'll be looking for the rear sections for an AWD vehicle.


----------

